# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  طريقة اصلاح بوت سامسونج repair boot samsung i8190

## jazouli89

طريقة اصلاح بوت سامسونج repair boot samsung i8190 
=============================

----------

